# ABS Light?



## rekib15 (Feb 27, 2008)

My ABS light came on and i took it to the dealer. they said some computer part had to be replaced, it was covered by warrenty. the light is back on, i took it back in but my warrenty is up, and they said its some sensor this time. any ideas how i can get this fixed and if its an DIY project? also when i apply the brakes it feels like air or something pushing agaist my peddle.
thanks


_Modified by rekib15 at 10:33 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## CTdubin (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ABS Light? (rekib15)*

if it feels like spongey pedal then theres air in the system if the pedal is pulsating then thats the abs system working


----------



## rekib15 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ABS Light? (CTdubin)*

what do you mean spongey?
pulsating is more like what it is doing. so why is it doing that? is it faulty?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ABS Light? (rekib15)*

If it's covered by warranty, let the dealer sort it out...wouldn't be surprised to find out that the original part they replaced worked just fine but that's their problem.
Sounds like you have a faulty sensor (their code reader would pick it up). Does the warning light stay on after the ignition is started (when the others go out) or does it light after hitting the brakes?


----------



## rekib15 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ABS Light? (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_Does the warning light stay on after the ignition is started (when the others go out) or does it light after hitting the brakes?

yes, it stays on after i start the car, then turns off and on periodically.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: ABS Light? (rekib15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rekib15* »_
yes, it stays on after i start the car, then turns off and on periodically.

not to hijack, but i have the same thing happen. except... it never turns off. i bought the car this way and never bothered to look at it. brakes seem fine - never pulsating tho so i think my abs is actually not working







but the car brakes fine.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ABS Light? (pkstrategy)*

When the ABS system detects a problem (and the light comes on), it should default to the 'off' mode, by design, such that you effectively have a non-ABS car.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS Light? (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_When the ABS system detects a problem (and the light comes on), it should default to the 'off' mode, by design, such that you effectively have a non-ABS car.

Correct... this a failure mode to ensure your modualtor will not go crazy by activating the pump and leave you with uncontrollable braking conditions which could jeopardize your life. 
The "air" feeling in the pedal is most likely the modoulator's feed back to the driver that the pump is activating. The sensor your speak of from the dealer is most likely your wheel speed sensor (AKA ABS Sensor) this is the most common (there are other sensors like yaw sensors (accelerometer's)), improper signal reading will make the modualtor's ecu think it has a locking, traction, or stability condition (depending on what software the modulator has and/or what options your vehicle has) and pulsate, and redirect the pressure.
Replacing ABS sensors is usually pretty straight forward. DIY


----------

